# Mit 2 PCs im gleichen Netzwerk online spielen, via Steam üner den gleichen Account?



## xXSironimoXx (21. April 2013)

*Mit 2 PCs im gleichen Netzwerk online spielen, via Steam üner den gleichen Account?*

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mir einen neuen PC kaufen und hab ne Frage dazu. Wenn ich mir den kaufe dann habe ich 2 PCs.
Kann ich jetzt wenn ein freund da ist über das Gleiche Netzwerk online spielen?

Und noch eine Frage zu Steam, wenn das 1. funktioniert, kann man dann über den gleichen Steamaccount spieln?

und wenn dass 2. nicht klappt, kann mein kumpel sich dann einfach mit seinem Steam Profil einloggen, oder müssen dann da nochmal neue Daten runtergeladen werden, auch wenn ich das gleiche Spiel eigentlcih schon installiert habe ?

Ich hab kein wirklichen Ort für die Fragen gefunden, deswegen hoffe ich mal das ich hier richtig bin.


----------



## golani79 (21. April 2013)

Du kannst nicht 2 mal mit dem gleichen Steamaccount online sein - dein Freund kann sich aber problemlos mit seinem Account einloggen und seine Spiele darauf zocken.

Die Spiele kannst einfach von nem Backup installieren - da musst nicht alles neu laden.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage zu Steam, wenn das 1. funktioniert, kann man dann über den gleichen Steamaccount spieln?


 Ja sicher, dafür ist doch der ganze Kontenbindungskrempel da:
Damit alle Welt gleichzeitig über denselben Account online sein kann ...

Siehe auch die Steam Nutzungsbedingungen, die du beim Installieren der Spiele jeweils erneut bestätigst:


> Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr [...] Benutzerkonto Dritten [...] zugänglich zu machen oder zur Nutzung zu überlassen.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (21. April 2013)

aber das heißt wenn er sich über seinen Steamaccount einloggt muss ich das Spiel nicht nochmal Installieren oder was meintet ihr mit BackUP istallatioon?


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> aber das heißt wenn er sich über seinen Steamaccount einloggt muss ich das Spiel nicht nochmal Installieren oder was meintet ihr mit BackUP istallatioon?


 
Gemeint war: du loggst dich auf deinem Account ein, startest das Spiel (dabei wird's auf den neuesten Stand gebracht), loggst dich nach Spielende aus Steam aus, kopierst den Spieleordner (meist unter Steam\steamapps\common ) auf den Rechner deines Kumpels, der dann schlimmstenfalls seinerseits in Steam nur noch mal per Rechtsklick die Spieledateien überprüfen lassen muß.


----------



## Kreon (21. April 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gemeint war: du loggst dich auf deinem Account ein, startest das Spiel (dabei wird's auf den neuesten Stand gebracht), loggst dich nach Spielende aus Steam aus, kopierst den Spieleordner (meist unter Steam\steamapps\common ) auf den Rechner deines Kumpels, der dann schlimmstenfalls seinerseits in Steam nur noch mal per Rechtsklick die Spieledateien überprüfen lassen muß.


 
Er meinte glaube ich was anderes:

Er hat 2 PCs, auf denen SEINE Steamspiele installiert sind. Jetzt möchte sich sein Kumpel an einem der beiden PCs einloggen und zwar mit seinem eigenen Steamaccount. Jetzt ist die Frage: ob die Spiele neu runtergeladen werden müssen, wenn es sich um Spiele handelt, die beide Spieler in ihren Accounts haben.

Das ist ne gute Frage. Ich glaube nicht. Aber wenn es so sein sollte, dass eine Neuinstallation nötig sein sollte, kann man ja vorher ein steaminternes Backup machen, dann spart man sich das erneute Runterladen.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (21. April 2013)

danke ihr habt meine frage ein stück weit beantwortet, wobei ich nicht genau weiß was ihr mit backup meint.
ist damit gemeint, dass die daten in der steamcloud gespeicher werden ?
wäre natürlich cool, wenn es so funktioniert das mein kumpel sich nur anmelden muss, aber ich bezeifle, dass das funktioniert ohne irgendwelche daten herunterzuladn ( Spielstände und Benutzereinstlleungen, oder werden die auch in der Steamcloud gespeichert???


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2013)

Du kannst Steam auf so vielen Rechnern installieren, wie du willst, ABER du kannst immer nur mit einem online sein. Auch kann man dann mit den verschiedenen PCs nicht zusammen über einen Steam-Account spielen. Ist ja auch klar, dass das nicht geht, sonst wäre es doch sehr leicht das ganze System zu missbrauchen. 

Achja und wenn ein Freund das gleiche Spiel hat, dann brauch er es nicht nochmal runterladen. Einfach unter Steam/SteamApps/Common den entsprechenden Ordner kopieren und bei ihm dann einfügen. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn er das Spiel auch auf Steam hat 

Ich z.B. hab alle meine Steam-Spiele auf einer externen Festplatte gesichert. Wenn ich mein System neu aufsetze, dann brauch ich sie nur kopieren und sie nicht mehr komplett runterladen. Das geht bei Steam ja sehr praktisch.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (21. April 2013)

von wo aus muss er was kopieren?
das heißt er muss seine DAten auf ner Festplatte oder nem USB Stick mitnehmen und dann in auf meinem PC in den SteamOrdner schieben?
SRY ABER Ich versteh es nicht so schnelll -_-
Das erste ist ja klar was du geschrieben hast Shadow Man ( Wer würde denn auf die Idee kommn einn Account zu teilen Tsss)


----------



## Kreon (21. April 2013)

ShadowMan ist wohl immer noch der Meinung, dass es darum geht ein Spiel von deinem Rechner auf den Rechner eines Freundes zu übertragen, der zwar einen eigenen Account mit dem gl. Spiel auf der Platte hat, das Spiel selbst jedoch nicht installiert hat.

In diesem Fall kann man den Spieleordner aus dem Steamordner auf einer externen HDD sichern / oder das steaminterne Backupprogramm verwenden, um die Datei/Ordner auf den Rechner des Freundes zu verschieben.

In deinem Fall (Freund möchte sich mit seinem Account an deinem Rechner einloggen und dort ein Spiel spielen, das ihr beide im jeweils eigenen Account habt), sollte es meiner Meinung nach auch so funktionieren. Sprich, einloggen und fertig. 

Edit: habe es gerade mit einem 2 Account und einem F2P Spiel ausprobiert --> läuft! Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> ( Wer würde denn auf die Idee kommn einn Account zu teilen Tsss)



Ähm .. du? 


xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage zu Steam, wenn das 1.  funktioniert, kann man dann über den gleichen Steamaccount spieln?





Kreon schrieb:


> Edit: habe es gerade mit einem 2 Account und einem F2P Spiel ausprobiert --> läuft! Viel Spaß dabei.


 Vorausgesetzt, es ist auf dem 2. Rechner auch installiert - wir sind davon ausgegangen, dass die Spiele nur auf Rechner 1 installiert sind, aber nicht auf Rechner 2.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (22. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ähm .. du?
> 
> 
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, es ist auf dem 2. Rechner auch installiert - wir sind davon ausgegangen, dass die Spiele nur auf Rechner 1 installiert sind, aber nicht auf Rechner 2.


 
Da war ein bisschen Ironie zu hören 

Danke das du es ausprobiert hast Kreon


----------

